# No EBT for November? Say it ain't so Joe!



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Looks like (if this release is legit) the .fedgov is telling .stategov to withhold any November EBT until further notice. No doubt it is just fear mongering and stirring up their voting base.

IMHO the 'test runs' were most likely scare tactics (either planned or luckily coincidental) and this is just the icing on the cake to cause a major uproar.

Foodstamp Program Shutdown Imminent? | Zero Hedge


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I sure hope so!! Maybe people will wake up and realize the ride is over... It's about the same time they are plannin on having the power outage 'drill"..

Looks like some will be getting some "target practice" pretty soon..


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

EBT getting shut down is like cornering a badger and poking it in the eye with a stick! LOCK N LOAD! Things are going to get interesting!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Time for a trip to Sam's -load up on Cheetos and sell to the folks down the street.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Gee I can buy something at Walmart without waiting on the two part shoppers. You know the ones EBT for groceries and a big wad of cash for booze and cigarettes and they can only unload their cart with one hand because the other ones sore from their new tattoo.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

retired guard said:


> gee i can buy something at walmart without waiting on the two part shoppers. You know the ones ebt for groceries and a big wad of cash for booze and cigarettes and they can only unload their cart with one hand because the other ones sore from their new tattoo.


Lol!

Just up the road from Walmart in Myrtle Beach is a place that RENTS big flashy car wheels! "Rent To Cruise". Cracks me up every time I see the place.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

mrsinor said:


> time for a trip to sam's -load up on cheetos and sell to the folks down the street.



View attachment 2920
?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Maybe Moochelle Obama should start giving her garden stuff away instead of letting the squirrels get it.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

It's probably just another moved by the anti American nobama to get the GOP to cave on the debt ceiling, there is nothing he won't stoop to to get his way, even spilling American blood!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

"SOMEBODY NEEDS TO PAY!" That would be YOU Mr. & Ms. taxpayer. Work hard! This woman is counting on you!!!


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Ok, so 'we need something to help those who can't help themselves' ok, fine. You people think I'm heartless... So here is my suggestion for SNAP (since getting rid of it completely would be sooooo mean and race-is) we go to a WIC like list of approved foods - including rice and beans, and then require the dad's to pay support or report for work duty so they can earn money to pay support. /rant

The thing that ****es me off the most about this whole ordeal is when I goto the store and the family in front of me is checking out - pays with EBT, then peel off from a fat wad of cash for other items - ... yeah ok... bad but the REAL kicker is they are a family, but are almost always unmarried so the 'wife' can be a single mom and get more/better benefits.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I just came here to post about this. Am I the only one thinking this could get really serious? What is it, 50 million people on food stamps now? And when the first of the month rolls in, I'm betting a vast majority are about out of food waiting for the next deposit. What happens when that deposit doesn't come? Scary.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> Ok, so 'we need something to help those who can't help themselves' ok, fine. You people think I'm heartless... So here is my suggestion for SNAP (since getting rid of it completely would be sooooo mean and race-is) we go to a WIC like list of approved foods - including rice and beans, and then require the dad's to pay support or report for work duty so they can earn money to pay support. /rant
> 
> The thing that ****es me off the most about this whole ordeal is when I goto the store and the family in front of me is checking out - pays with EBT, then peel off from a fat wad of cash for other items - ... yeah ok... bad but the REAL kicker is they are a family, but are almost always unmarried so the 'wife' can be a single mom and get more/better benefits.


I know what ya mean.. I will go to the grocery store and the person in front of me is buying steamed shrimp or crab legs,steak,bags of candy for their cherdren and then tons of soda and chips and junk food.. It is all I can do not to take out my .45 and put 2 into them!! They will pay for the 'food' with their ebt card and then pay with WADS of cash for the cigarettes,alcohol and whatever else the ebt doesn't cover.. Then they will go outside to their Cadillac Escalade with all of their gold around their necks and in their mouths.. As they walk in their $200 sneakers. I'm sure they go home to a 60 in or larger television as they live in government housing..

I will be the first to say. Those are the people that I personally feel should be killed just for milking society.. Then, the people that think peope like that should be allowed to mooch off of us.. Hell, let them die a nice horrible death too... When the **** are Americans going to wake up and realize what a shithole we are living in.. The sad part is, it is the BEST shithole on planet!!!

I am all for people that need help!! I will help and do help out people on a regular basis. It is just that SOME people rely on government help FOR A LIVING!! I say "**** THEM AND LET THEM ROT IN THEIR OWN MISERY!!" I don't work 60-100 hours a week to pay taxes for some piece of SHIT to pop out babies and make MORE money off of me!!

Personally, I hope the thread where the EBT cards are supposed to be shut down for the month of November is TRUE!!! Granted, there will be some that TRULY rely on help and those people I'm sure will be helped by friends,family and neighbors..The rest will just go a month without all of the junk food and steak/seafood they THINK they are entitled to and show theGovernment(hopefully) they don't really need it..


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

I think fixing that problem would cost $0.26 + the cost to get the kids in decent homes.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow! You think they panicked last weekend, just wait for this one... and right before Thanksgiving and Christmas. This man must be possessed. 

Obama, "make it hurt, make it hurt BAD"! It's Bush's fault.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Mic said:


> I think fixing that problem would cost $0.26 + the cost to get the kids in decent homes.


How many of those kids are you willing to take?


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm actually doing what she should be doing right now with my 3 kids.....working and providing for them as well as trying to raise them right.

And yes, there is a bit of emotional-reaction-to-trash, tongue-in-cheek overstating in my original answer.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Well more data - even if they don't shut them down - they are getting reduced. Evidently the ARRA increased payments for the past few years and it is now running out.

Not as nice as shutting them down, but every little bit helps, and this decrease is guaranteed. (unless they pass another spending bill which would be pretty much impossible...)

http://www.dss.mo.gov/fsd/fstamp/food-stamps-reduced-131101.htm


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> "SOMEBODY NEEDS TO PAY!" That would be YOU Mr. & Ms. taxpayer. Work hard! This woman is counting on you!!!


some one needs to rip this woman's ovaries out before she causes more trouble.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Screw her and her kids.. She says "Somebody needs to be held accountable'.. You bet your ass,, SHE needs to be held accountable!!! She is a waste of skin!! There has been people that has been paying $800 a month for her rent and she EXPECTS it! I used to live int he area and remember that case.. She EXPECTS people to pay for HER children.. Ever her family is tired of her shit.. The best thing for them all is for them to fall asleep with a car running in the garage!! I just wish the mother would die a slow and painful death!!! I mean come on, 15 kids and 12 living with her.. And can't even ****ing pay for ANY of them!! Where does it end???????????


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

What hurts me the most about that video is what did the reporter say right from the very start? *"Did the system fail her?"* That's honestly how most of this country thinks! The proof is all around you and in the press every day.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> What hurts me the most about that video is what did the reporter say right from the very start? *"Did the system fail her?"* That's honestly how most of this country thinks! The proof is all around you and in the press every day.


Clearly the system failed to neuter her...


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The $0.26 comment is a little more than tongue-in-cheek but, I do understand where you're coming from. I raised my 4 as well, as a single parent. 
It's tough, and I don't fault anyone who is genuinely trying but needs help. I also, despise those who "won't" work and are gaming the system. 
The problem is most of those on the receiving really believe they are entitled because that's how they were raised. We are into our second generation who know nothing but living off the govt from the cradle to the grave. If O'hitler is successful in cutting them off cold turkey, there WILL be blood in the streets. And he knows it.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

You all know that they will take it to the wire but the rino's will cave and a new debt limit will be approved along with the worthless government reopening.. Well, the 17% that closed. All the people that the system has failed will get their ebt allowance and life will go on.. All this soon to be forgotten by the general population, as to be expected. And the ruling elite will keep at their games, make a few more million and move to the next manufactured crisis.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Time for a trip to Sam's -load up on Cheetos and sell to the folks down the street.


Now you all know why I married Mrs Inor! Leave it to her to figure out a way that we can legitimately profit from a total collapse of the welfare state. 

All those years ago when we told our families that we were finally getting married, both sides commented that we were as much a cartel as a husband and wife! She's definitely the girl for me!


----------



## Panhandle461 (Nov 21, 2012)

Tagged


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The document said that those states that regularly file the new amounts on the cards on the 15th of the month should withhold that payment until further notice. There was nothing that I read that stated there would not be a payment in November.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

You know, out of sympathy for those poor, poor, disadvantaged people i think I'll get some venison out of the freezer and make some stew in the crock pot with vegetables my wife grew. I'll have to use store bought potatos though, ours didn't turn out as well as we had hoped. I won't share any with them, though.

What an amusing thought - send the babymamma in the video out to the hen house to collect some eggs to fry up. And just for grins-n-giggles tell her to keep an eye out in case any snakes are hiding in the hay straw.:mrgreen:
Hey, baby, you wanna eat you gotta work. A totally foreign concept to her, no doubt.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Gee that could be Obama's daughter


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Somebody should take the kids away and tie her frickin tubes and castrate her fricking boyfriend


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Upper management ( my wife) Informed me today that I was not being politically correct, My reply to said upper management was that {saying one could be politically correct was like saying that you can pick up a turd by the clean end.} and that since she is such an expert she wouldn't mind picking up all the dog shit from now on.


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm glad to see folks fired up about this, I feel like I'm the only one sometimes! People like her are disgusting and there are too many like her.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah they need to interview the poor bastard that's been paying taxes to support her and her frickin kids and dumbass boyfriend who's locked up I bet that guy aint livin large


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I mean seriously 15 kids doesn't anyone see something wrong here WTF im tired of this shit. No one interviews the guys and gals scratchin out a living paying their taxes and says oh by the way how do feel about supporting shaniqua and her 15 kids and oh yeah your supporting her boyfriend who is incarcerated. Come interview me.


----------

